# Nice Route in the Great Swamp?



## jm072675

Anyone have a good route in the Great Swamp? looking for something around 30 miles.


----------



## jsedlak

You'll have to extend these to get to 30 miles, but they are a good start.

http://bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx?course=64868
http://bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx?course=152788

Here is the Marty's Sunday route. 40 miles. Best/Fastest going backwards (ending in the swamp).
http://bikeroutetoaster.com/Course.aspx?course=64602


----------



## Bee-an-key

Where would you be starting from?


----------



## AlanE

Rode thru the G.S. yesterday. It must have been Ladies Day - all the other riders I saw were women.

There are only a few roads that are actually in the Great Swamp. Long Hill Rd, about 3 miles long, is the main one and the only nice one. It's been recently resurfaced. Whitebridge Road has deteriorated badly and is a boring straight stretch. Pleasant Plains is partly gravel but rideable and scenic. The nicest riding in the area is west of the swamp. Glen Alpin road has also been resurfaced recently.


----------



## team_sheepshead

Thank you for posting these. I just moved into Berkeley Heights and have been riding through the area for about two weeks. 

AlanE, funny, but I rode Tuesday midday and saw the same thing...only women riding.

I rode back through there around 6:30 p.m., however, and saw a fast group ride with guys in blue-and-gold kit plus some guys in red, white and blue.


----------



## jsedlak

Was probably the MAFW. I think they have a Tuesday night ride.

I did that ride. Once.


----------



## team_sheepshead

MAFW? Morris Area Freewheelers?

OK, I'll bite: What's your opinion of this ride? Obviously, most of the guys I saw are racers. I also saw a couple of guys way off the back, so it would seem to be a "no waiting" ride. Thanks for the info.


----------



## jsedlak

team_sheepshead said:


> MAFW? Morris Area Freewheelers?
> 
> OK, I'll bite: What's your opinion of this ride? Obviously, most of the guys I saw are racers. I also saw a couple of guys way off the back, so it would seem to be a "no waiting" ride. Thanks for the info.


I won't bite. If you want to see what they are like, I suggest you go on a ride with them.  

All I am willing to divulge is that they have a large group that is a very mixed bag.


----------



## AlanE

I doubt that the groups you saw were MAFW. They are a recreational club, and although they do have rides on Tuesday evenings in the area of the Great Swamp, they are very unlikely to have everyone in a team kit. Nonetheless, they do have good group rides. I'm a member.

I suspect that the group you saw in blue & gold was the Watchung Wheelmen out of High Gear bike shop in Sterling, and the red, white & blue group was Liberty Cycle out of Basking Ridge.


----------



## veloduffer

MAFW does group rides, sort of. They all start together but they don't require everyone ride together. They give out cue sheets and allow folks to ride at their own pace; the leader rides at the advertised pace. 

It's good in that if you're a faster rider and like the route, it isn't a problem jumping on a C or D ride. However, it is less social.


----------



## jsedlak

AlanE said:


> I doubt that the groups you saw were MAFW. They are a recreational club, and although they do have rides on Tuesday evenings in the area of the Great Swamp, they are very unlikely to have everyone in a team kit. Nonetheless, they do have good group rides. I'm a member.
> 
> I suspect that the group you saw in blue & gold was the Watchung Wheelmen out of High Gear bike shop in Sterling, and the red, white & blue group was Liberty Cycle out of Basking Ridge.


Liberty Cycle are easy to spot! We often get caught or catch them on Sundays. They are easy to spot because they are the group that are always in perfect formation. :thumbsup:


----------

